# I have only just discovered the Flame Room



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Having been addicted to the MK II Forum for last 6 months I have just discovered the Flame Room and I love it.

Im so glad there are people that get angry with the same things as I do such as ads for Picture Loans and the programme last week about the twelve year old carers.

This is basically a room for Grumpy Old Men like me

Im so happy


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

What a fucking moron, 6 months to find the flame room :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah. Fuck off back to the MkII Forum.

You're services, moans, gripes aren't required in here thanks. There's enough of us moaners here already!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm wid me bredrin. Ras Claart.


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

Now hes getting the MKII will need to use the flame room to moan about the leather, spoiler etc etc.........


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

There should be a MKII Flame Room so we don't have to mix with the fuckers :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

And .....they come in, post a moan and then fuck off again!

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=81291

What's that all about?


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Friendly bunch on here aren't you :lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> Friendly bunch on here aren't you :lol:


Fuck off. :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

octagonmike said:


> Friendly bunch on here aren't you :lol:


Another internet whispy fart just entered the room. Don't worry lads, it'll soon be gone!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

octagonmike said:


> Having been addicted to the MK II Forum for last 6 months I have just discovered the Flame Room and I love it.
> 
> Im so glad there are people that get angry with the same things as I do such as ads for Picture Loans and the programme last week about the twelve year old carers.
> 
> ...


Oh god your from Essex too..... ESSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEXXXXXXXXX MANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN  :wink: .

Welcome to the flame room btw :wink: .


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Mikey specialises in semi-nekkid pics of babes Dotti 

We love him for that :lol:


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> Friendly bunch on here aren't you :lol:


Yes agree with the above, Fuck off we dont need another 50 posts a day in here - 250 if you start on Rebel!! By the way have not we have not heard from him for a for hours, where is he, in the naughty corner? :wink:


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

mike_bailey said:


> There should be a MKII Flame Room so we don't have to mix with the fuckers :wink:


I thought this was the MKII flame room and that 'you lot' :wink: had raised the white flag?

OK, I am off....quickly....


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Philr said:


> octagonmike said:
> 
> 
> > Friendly bunch on here aren't you :lol:
> ...


Lets make it 100 more posts per day ! Rev it up ! :lol:


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Whats all this anymosity that MK I owners are showing towards MK II owners.

A lot of us drove the old model once you know :wink:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

octagonmike said:


> Whats all this anymosity that MK I owners are showing towards MK II owners.
> 
> A lot of us drove the old model once you know :wink:


When I see my sig pic now it gives me the same feeling I had years ago when I was wearing flairs and a girl at a party laughed at me and told me they'd gone out of fashion. :? Anyway, TT is to go in the spring to be replaced by an MPV so I don't care much anymore


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

mike_bailey said:


> octagonmike said:
> 
> 
> > Whats all this anymosity that MK I owners are showing towards MK II owners.
> ...


Its still and always will be a nice looking car Mike.
Ive got 3 cars on my drive, and still the tt draws my eye, every time.
Might be a touareg and a golf, but hey, my tt is the most dated of the 3.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

What's the flame room?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Its still and always will be a nice looking car Mike.


My flairs were nice looking too  Actually, after 6 years of owning this one I still drool over it (beats polish)


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> And .....they come in, post a moan and then fuck off again!
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=81291
> 
> What's that all about?


I'm watching you sunshine


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh, here he comes.

Fuck all going on in the MkII Forum so he plods over here.

Go and empty your ashtray again, stick your name down for a MkIII and fuck off! :wink:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> Fuck all going on in the MkII Forum so he plods over here.


Actually there's a particularly interesting thread running at the moment discussing different shades of black


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

LMFAO! :lol:

Suppose it beats 'what's the best colour?' or 'what's the rarest colour?' or 'what fucking colour shall I have when I buy my car cos I haven't got a fucking mind of my own?'


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

This is basically a room for Grumpy Old Men like me

You find a better class of grumpy old men on here fucking Wankers :roll:  :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I've never fucked a wanker!


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> I've never fucked a wanker!


Bet you have :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I have :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > I've never fucked a wanker!
> ...


Nobody better than the wanker himself to admit that!! :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Absolutely - when it totally and positively has to be done right - do it yourself


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

Word is getting round on the Mk II Forum that there's a really interesting place called the Flame Room. Can anyone tell me if I'm in the right place?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

exodont said:


> Word is getting round on the Mk II Forum that there's a really interesting place called the Flame Room. Can anyone tell me if I'm in the right place?


Fucking right you are! :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

exodont said:


> Word is getting round on the Mk II Forum that there's a really interesting place called the Flame Room. Can anyone tell me if I'm in the right place?


Nope - fuck off - nothing to see here!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Nothing but newbie tossers wanting to show off their new cars with spoilers that don't work properly!! :wink:


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Nothing but newbie tossers wanting to show off their new cars with spoilers that don't work properly!! :wink:


At least I don't drive a car that looks a bit like a Rover...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

No, but you've still got nothing fucking original to say so fuck off back to your MkII Forum!


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

:roll:

You really are a total prick aren't you

WTF are you doing on the TT Forum when you drive a fucking Beemer anyway.

By the way that is one fucking ugly car you have :wink:


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> No, but you've still got nothing fucking original to say so fuck off back to your MkII Forum!


Ah, I see... so the point of the Flame Room is to engage in discourse of an original nature. Perhaps you'd like to go first then?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

octagonmike said:


> :roll:
> 
> You really are a total prick aren't you
> 
> ...


At least I've got my car and don't sit there with a picture of a car I don't even fucking own yet!!

Why don't you go fuck off back to the Ford Fiesta Forum from whence you came and obviously still belong .........until the 1st March! :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

I'll post some real pics of my baby within the next few days.

She is turning up at the dealers tomorrow and dealer is emailing me some pics.

I liked the way you skirted the issue of your Beemer being one ugly mutha :wink:


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

So it must be true then Mike... all beemer drivers really are arseholes. And they're not very original either... :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

octagonmike said:


> I liked the way you skirted the issue of your Beemer being one ugly mutha :wink:


I didn't skirt the issue ................I agree!! :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

exodont said:


> So it must be true then Mike... all beemer drivers really are arseholes. And they're not very original either... :wink:


Make your mind up. I was a Rover driver a couple of hours ago. TerrrrWat! :wink:


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Make your mind up. I was a Rover driver a couple of hours ago. TerrrrWat! :wink:


What I said was _it looked a bit like a Rover_... It's such a terrible photo it's difficult to see what it is... looks more like a Daewoo than a beemer.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

You'll look like a fucking Daewoo in a minute mate!


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

You Daewoo drivers are all the same... lose the argument and resort to violence.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

exodont said:


> You Daewoo drivers are all the same... lose the argument and resort to violence.


Ah ha, violence, now you're talking, 
look lads, there's three of us now, how about we all gang up on this BM driving tosser and give him a good kicking? :twisted:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Watch it or I'll get my beefy mate TTotal to come and beat you all up! :-*


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

I think we can be more subtle than that Bryn... why don't we move in and take the place over? Then the Flame Room can belong to the Mark 2 Boys. :wink:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

exodont said:


> I think we can be more subtle than that Bryn... why don't we move in and take the place over? Then the Flame Room can belong to the Mark 2 Boys. :wink:


The words 'hornet' and 'nest' spring to mind! :roll:

I suppose we could always try and scare em off by fluttering our spoilers at em :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Good idea Bryn. Shame they don't flutter though eh!! :lol:


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

Ah it's Daewoo man again... where's your fat friend then pal, or are you still on your own? :twisted:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> Good idea Bryn. Shame they don't flutter though eh!! :lol:


Fuck off - we're working on it!


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> octagonmike said:
> 
> 
> > I liked the way you skirted the issue of your Beemer being one ugly mutha :wink:
> ...


Christ alive.

You managed a post without a fuck off in it !


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Good idea Bryn. Shame they don't flutter though eh!! :lol:


Are they alloys on your Beemer or are they Halfords wheel covers I just can't tell


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

No. They're fucking silver fucking tops off of fucking milk fucking bottles you twat.

Is that your fucking car in the picture?

No. Didn't think so!!


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, I'm off home now TT2BMW... it's been nice to mix with the riff raff for a while.

BTW, I've just noticed your avatar - coping with a dodgy prostate can be really difficult for the elderly. Good to see you've kept your sense of humour though... :wink:


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> No. They're fucking silver fucking tops off of fucking milk fucking bottles you twat.
> 
> Is that your fucking car in the picture?
> 
> No. Didn't think so!!


No but it is identical to the one I am getting. Might even take it up to the SECC in Glasgow to replicate the shot.

Are you feeling a little inferior with your Rover sorry Beemer. Ah Bless :wink:


----------

